# 1971? Murray Eliminator



## benmcjamin (Mar 10, 2016)

This is my first muscle bike,so i dont know much when it comes to the details.... This thing was sittin on the side of the street with for sale sign taped to it, all by it self... so i had to stop n ask.. Guy was the original owner... said he got it in 1972.... its a 24 inch everythings there an all works. Even still has the reflectors on the chain guard, but i do know the seats wrong, an would maybe like to find one??.... im not really in to muscle bikes but this one aint to bad.. where its a 24 i can actually ride it...  the white paints really nice under all the grit... I hate to clean off the rust (something i never do) but it would look alot better red white n blue


----------



## Intense One (Mar 10, 2016)

benmcjamin said:


> This is my first muscle bike,so i dont know much when it comes to the details.... This thing was sittin on the side of the street with for sale sign taped to it, all by it self... so i had to stop n ask.. Guy was the original owner... said he got it in 1972.... its a 24 inch everythings there an all works. Even still has the reflectors on the chain guard, but i do know the seats wrong, an would maybe like to find one??.... im not really in to muscle bikes but this one aint to bad.. where its a 24 i can actually ride it...  the white paints really nice under all the grit... I hate to clean off the rust (something i never do) but it would look alot better red white n blueView attachment 293971 View attachment 293972 View attachment 293973



Cool side of the road find!


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice score on a Mark 4 Eliminator. You don't see many with the wrap around guard. I believe they were made 1 or 2 years only. It would of had a black or a orangish seat on it. Probably a high back seat. Here is one on Ebay that needs recover pretty cheap.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Murray-elim...475393?hash=item1c62c9c801:g:1loAAOSwZQxW3N2k


----------



## benmcjamin (Mar 10, 2016)

cleand the paint up... idk if it helpd it or not lol


----------

